# Extending Vittoria Tubular Valves for Deep Section Rims



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

I did a search for this topic and found some related threads, but the comments/results seemed to conflict. So, I apologize in advance if this topic has been discussed/closed, but its not clear to me.

Here's my situation: I have the new 320tpi Vittoria Corsa Evo CX Tubular tires that come with the fully removable red valve (42mm) (not to be confused with the older removable valve core). I want to put these tires on a 50mm carbon rim; however, the 42mm valve is obviously not long enough. The easiest, but most expensive option ($40) would be to purchase the 80mm Vittoria valve extenders (they aren't really "extenders", they are actually replacements of the 42mm valves). I don't really want to spend another $40 for a pair of valves. 

Are there any other options?

Can the silver Vittoria 42mm valve extenders be used with the fully removable 42mm red valve that the tires come with? Or are those silver extenders only meant for the older removable valve core style?

Does anyone else make a compatible (and cheaper) full valve that could replace the Vittoria valve?

Or something else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I haven't looked at the newer Vittoria tubular since they went to the red stems, but if you cannot remove the valve core from these stems, your only choices would seem to bei) the Vittoria 80mm extenders you mention, or (ii) a tube type extender, like Zipp, Sram, and many others manufacture.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

StefanG said:


> I did a search for this topic and found some related threads, but the comments/results seemed to conflict. So, I apologize in advance if this topic has been discussed/closed, but its not clear to me.
> 
> Here's my situation: I have the new 320tpi Vittoria Corsa Evo CX Tubular tires that come with the fully removable red valve (42mm) (not to be confused with the older removable valve core). I want to put these tires on a 50mm carbon rim; however, the 42mm valve is obviously not long enough. The easiest, but most expensive option ($40) would be to purchase the 80mm Vittoria valve extenders (they aren't really "extenders", they are actually replacements of the 42mm valves). I don't really want to spend another $40 for a pair of valves.
> 
> ...


Those are nice tires - you will enjoy them.

Take the red factory valve stems off as you have done and install a Tufo valve extender of appropriate length in between the short threaded nipple at the casing and the factory valve stem. I use some teflon tape insurance but you don't have to. It's a good idea to mount the tire on a stretching rim and inflate to make sure that there aren't any leaks.

I had to do this to a new Crono to make it work with a HED Stinger 9 front wheel. Here is a link to one supplier:

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/prod...gn=products&utm_source=google&utm_medium=base


----------



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

AM999 said:


> Those are nice tires - you will enjoy them.
> 
> Take the red factory valve stems off as you have done and install a Tufo valve extender of appropriate length in between the short threaded nipple at the casing and the factory valve stem. I use some teflon tape insurance but you don't have to. It's a good idea to mount the tire on a stretching rim and inflate to make sure that there aren't any leaks.
> 
> ...


Are you sure? The description of those Tufo extenders: Unlike a normal extension that slides over the valve, these extensions are placed between the valve stem and the valve core. Simply *take the valve core out of the valve stem*, thread the extension into it, and then thread the valve core into the extension. There is even a rubber seal on the extension so no air can leak. Packaged individually.

The valve core can't be removed from these new red valve stems. Does the "core" stay on the tire (when you remove the valve?), therefore, it doesn't have to be removed? I ask because I've heard it mentioned that the valve and core are 1 peice and the core can't be removed.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I think what he is saying is to put the Tufo extender between the tire and the vittoria stem. If the Tufo extender has male threads that match the pitch of the female threads in the tire where the Vittoria valve screws in, then it ought to work, assuming that you can thread the original Vittoria valve into the top of the Tufo extender.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

StefanG said:


> Are you sure? The description of those Tufo extenders: Unlike a normal extension that slides over the valve, these extensions are placed between the valve stem and the valve core. Simply *take the valve core out of the valve stem*, thread the extension into it, and then thread the valve core into the extension. There is even a rubber seal on the extension so no air can leak. Packaged individually.
> 
> The valve core can't be removed from these new red valve stems. Does the "core" stay on the tire (when you remove the valve?), therefore, it doesn't have to be removed? I ask because I've heard it mentioned that the valve and core are 1 peice and the core can't be removed.


I should have added that the Tufo extenders are used in the reverse sense, i.e. the female end of the Tufo extender is installed directly on the short nipple right at the casing and the red valve stem is installed on the male end of the Tufo extender.

The valve core is not removeable from the red valve stem as you have noted. Longer story but the CTT sent me some of these new tires to test a couple of years ago - both of us didn't know anything about the new valves which caused some testing problems. 

As I said it works fine - my Stinger 9 holds pressure very well.


----------



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep, I understand what's being suggested. But the extenders say " remove the valve core", but the valve core can't be removed from these new vittoria valves, so as long as the valve core stays on the tire vs inside the valve, then I guess it would work, but was hoping someone on here could say definitively one way or another.

Edit: Sorry, posted at same time as previous post. Thanks for the response/guidance, I'll give those a try - fairly cheap "experiment" if it doesn't work .


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

StefanG said:


> Yep, I understand what's being suggested. But the extenders say " remove the valve core", but the valve core can't be removed from these new vittoria valves, so as long as the valve core stays on the tire vs inside the valve, then I guess it would work, but was hoping someone on here could say definitively one way or another.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, posted at same time as previous post. Thanks for the response/guidance, I'll give those a try - fairly cheap "experiment" if it doesn't work .


It works - just substitute the words "remove the red valve stem with integral valve core" and then use the Tufo extender in reverse between the casing nipple and red valve stem.

Good luck


----------



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

Will do, thanks again.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

StefanG said:


> ... I don't really want to spend another $40 for a pair of valves. ..


You can find the Vittoria replacement stems for a lot less than $40, eg

http://www.probikekit.com/us/tyres-...ories/vittoria-red-valve-extensions-80mm.html
about $24
(free ship to US)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/vittoria-removable-valve 
about $24. 
Free ship if ordering over £50, about US$82. Order a spare Corsa Evo CX for £45 (~ $74) and you're there ;-)


----------



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

tom_h said:


> You can find the Vittoria replacement stems for a lot less than $40, eg
> 
> http://www.probikekit.com/us/tyres-...ories/vittoria-red-valve-extensions-80mm.html
> about $24
> ...


Sort of. Both of those have super slow shipping to US and on last check they were both out of stock, and I believe even PBK now requires a minimum for free shipping.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

No, PBK is still free to USA, it's right there on their home page.
You're right, PBK is out of stock. But, Wiggle has it. 
Typical 7-10 days shipping to west coast USA -- doesn't help much if you need it "today".


----------

